
This extraordinary motherboard is being used by server CPU scavengers - peter_d_sherman
https://www.techradar.com/news/this-extraordinary-motherboard-is-being-used-by-server-cpu-scavengers
======
peter_d_sherman
>"For example, take this dual X79 motherboard, which can accommodate a pair of
Intel Xeon CPUs, supporting E5-1600/E5-2600 Series V1/V2 processors. You can
get a pair of them for sometimes as little as $10 (about £8, AU$12),
delivering up to eight cores. Add in the motherboard, which costs $76.50
excluding delivery (about £63, AU$120), and you have a decent barebones
system."

